

The Internet of Things - yanw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfEbMV295Kk

======
kilian
Interesting. But somehow a "decentralized nervous system" seems more
appropriate. ;)

------
Qz
So basically, the point is to factor out the "boilerplate code" of everyday
life?

